# Heat Press Smoke Ok?



## Seraphxero (May 7, 2007)

Our Heat Press Smokes when we open it and it fogs up the shop after awhile. it is an older unit and we are beginning to wonder if it is a health hazard. Do new units smoke like that?

Thanks


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

That doesn't sound right at all. 

You will get a little vapor when you pre-press your shirts, but nothing like what you're describing.

I'd say your press has a problem, and to be honest, I wouldn't use it anymore. It might be a fire hazzard.


----------



## Seraphxero (May 7, 2007)

last week we burnt thru one of the wires, had a short in it :\

But like when we open it up its like thick smoke like smokers puff that quickly evaporates into the air, kinda makes my lungs feel funky too.

Can anyone take a pic of their vapor? aw i will look it up on youtube

later


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

To expand on my other reply,

Where did you purchase your press and how long ago? Is it still under warrantee?

What brand is it?

Like I said, until you get this fixed I wouldn't use it. 

The vapor that we get is just VERY minor, and sometimes you can't even see it. It's just the left-over moisture in the shirts. VERY thin, and doesn't really smell at all.

What does your smoke smell like? Does it smell like smoke smoke? Like something is burning? If so, that's not a good sign at all.


----------



## Seraphxero (May 7, 2007)

Warranty? Nope

Its a presto 15 x 15

and looks like the workers here before left all sorts of crap on the top part of the press.

The smoke isnt electrical smelling, more like chemical and shirt.
Very queer.


----------



## Seraphxero (May 7, 2007)

Warranty? Nope

Its a presto 15 x 15

and looks like the workers here before left all sorts of crap on the top part of the press.

The smoke isnt electrical smelling, more like chemical and shirt.
Very queer.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Please call Hix. They are a quality manufacturer. Explain this to them. This is not normal. Please call Hix and they will most likely ask your model number. If there is a recall of any kind, they can help ensure your safety. 

I think you need to go to them, as we are not experts on this machine, and what you are experiencing does not sound appropriate. You inherited an unknown machine. If it is a matter of cleaning the top platen, they can recommend the best way, b/c if it is your platen (top of press) it sounds like wiping it will not be enough, and you don't want to damage it.

If it is more than that, Hix will know better than us. Best wishes. 

To futher encourage you to call them, here is the link directly to them. I don't want to see you ending up sick or in danger.
HIX Corporation

When you resolve this, will you update the post? One so we know you are okay, and two, I know I'll be curious how bad this is, or not, in the end. Good luck!!


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Is your upper platen dirty or have stuff stuck to it? It may need cleaning.

R.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

It depends on what you're pressing.

You will almost certainly get some steam from cotton shirts. Poly shirts might smell like chemicals, depending on what coatings they have or what the threads are made out of. 

I definitely get noxious clouds of vapor when I press inkjet transfers. After a dozen or two pressings the shop fills up with a haze and my throat starts to burn. I use a small fan to vent out the stuff but it's not 100% effective. I need to get a bigger fan...

Plastisol transfers don't smell all that great but I haven't ever noticed any visible gases.

If it's not an electrical smell, you're probably ok. I wouldn't leave the press unattended if you've already burned out a cord. Definitely check the existing cables to see if they're warm. That's a clear sign that there's something wrong.

What you're probably seeing is mostly steam mixed in with the vaporized wax & ink from the transfers.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

*i would agree with chani call Hix if anything else just to make sure. i have experienced a small amount of vapor but nothing like smoke flowing from it and my throat burning... even if it is common for the material you are pressing as moo spot pointed out, Hix would be able to tell you that also. better safe than sorry. good luck*


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

And to add, DO NOT USE IT UNTIL REPAIRED. Nothing is ever good about something electric smoking. These kinda fire can get out of hand and fast. Have it fixed so you can sleep soundly at night.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm a eletronic and electrical technicians if that smoke is cause by a newly heated platen thats normal for a few minutes but if thats old, check your platen maybe this a rubber or ink stick to that platen just clean it out. If not their is a problem with your wiring or parts of your heat press.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

hammered said:


> And to add, DO NOT USE IT UNTIL REPAIRED. Nothing is ever good about something electric smoking. These kinda fire can get out of hand and fast. Have it fixed so you can sleep soundly at night.


*absolutely hammered i agree thank you for adding that... do not use that press until you know what is going on with it.*


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Seraphxero said:


> and looks like the workers here before left all sorts of crap on the top part of the press.


*This is a hand me down, unknown press*. 

For this reason, I again re-iterate:




girlzndollz said:


> *Please call Hix*.... as we are not experts on this machine, Hix will know better than us. I don't want to see you ending up sick or in danger. HIX Corporation


I agree with the other posters who warn, you could be in danger.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> *This is a hand me down, unknown press*.
> 
> For this reason, I again re-iterate:
> I agree with the other posters who warn, you could be in danger.


*If it were me and I could just be a nervous nancy, but I would unplug it from it's power source until I knew for sure what was causing the issues. That would just ensure it was not used until diagnosed and repaired  *


----------



## mikehal (Jun 24, 2008)

We have a new Hotronix heat press in use with a Brother GT-541 printer. We are VERY concerned about the smoke from the heat-curing process. Has anyone looked into this? Aside from the ink off-gassing it seems there might be toxicity coming from pesticide residue in the cotton and perhaps the sizing.


----------



## rfbf (May 1, 2008)

We only have 1 employee with an extra arm growing out of his back so I don't think the vapors are that toxic.
The process is going to create vapors/"smoke" and it is probably not the best for you. Its a mix of chemicals from the shirts and the inks on the transfers. Your best bet is to have good ventilation and hoods with fans over or near the presses. This will help a great deal.


----------

